# Ross 1983(?) Mt. Washington



## DADoser (Apr 20, 2009)

New to the forum. Got here over the past couple weeks as I was looking for a commuter bike and researching old models. (Haven't ridden serious for years)

Here is my first mountain bike (currently have it on Craig's list - so may not have it much longer). I bought it in 1983. Was into BMX in the mid to late 70's. Saw this in my local shop in 1983 and had to buy it. It is entry level and this thing is a tank. One piece cranks and steel wheels.....but a peice of history none the less. Pretty much all original parts. Grips and 2 finger BMX diacompl brake levers I added. Grips not original. Not sure on the shifters (bike was at my parent's home in IL for years and he can't remember if he replaced them or not.) Also not sure if the chain guard is original - looks like it isn't to me - but I never replaced or added it either.

(Hope the pics post - as this is my first attempt at posting/posting pics to this forum.)


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

nice piece of history....I actually think the crank and chain guard is cool....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> nice piece of history....I actually think the crank and chain guard is cool....


Oh for fcuks sake.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Hope everyone who railed and wailed about "elitism" etc etc is happy. The complaints have certainly worked.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> Hope everyone who railed and wailed about "elitism" etc etc is happy. The complaints have certainly worked.


2nded. Like I said:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5595003&postcount=17


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*The solution...*

Put up some quality posts instead of *****ing about the crappy ones.

Simple.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> 2nded. Like I said:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5595003&postcount=17


I missed something. I hate it when that happens. I hope you and bushpig can help steer me in the right direction on my recent thread. Your opinions and expertise will be much appreciated.


----------



## DADoser (Apr 20, 2009)

My apology - if my original post does not belong on this forum. I'm new and thought that on a Mountain Bike forum of over 30,000 active members - this old bike might be interesting for some of the members - for history and/or nostalgia. It was definitely "entry level" or bottom of the barrel in 1983.

Again - sorry if this post/pics were a waste of forum space and member's time.

Take care -


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't understand the comments regarding elitism or the bagging on the guy for posting his old Ross. Please explain.

I really don't want to believe you guys are just being jerks due to the OP starting a thread on something you consider lowly....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

You mean, his posting of an ad for his CL offering?


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I still do not understand why the hostility toward the OP. As far as "Cragslist Post", I see is that he mentions it being on the list, but to me it appears the intent of his posting is to share part of his personal mountain bike history with everyone.

He did not give a link to a Craigslist post or state in any way where to find it.


----------



## DADoser (Apr 20, 2009)

*??????*



bushpig said:


> You mean, his posting of an ad for his CL offering?


????

I'm NOT trying to sell this bike on this forum. I thought folks would be interested in seeing an old Ross - i.e. the other discussion thread about the differances between late model Ross's and the pic replies. Please don't misunderstand - I posted because I thought people woulsd be interested. I posted some of the details in reference to what came on it as stock or not.

(If I was trying to sell this bike on this forum - I would have attempted to put a direct link to an add. Which is probably not allowed - nor did I want or intend to do that.)

Take care -


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

bushpig said:


> You mean, his posting of an ad for his CL offering?


Yeah, I think if he made no mention of the CL offering, this thread would have died already.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DADoser said:


> My apology - if my original post does not belong on this forum. I'm new and thought that on a Mountain Bike forum of over 30,000 active members - this old bike might be interesting for some of the members - for history and/or nostalgia. It was definitely "entry level" or bottom of the barrel in 1983.
> 
> Again - sorry if this post/pics were a waste of forum space and member's time.
> 
> Take care -


This isn't exactly directed at you...it goes back a ways.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> This isn't exactly directed at you...it goes back a ways.


Then why even say anything negative at all? If the "argument" in question really has nothing to do with the OP, then why drag him into the fray making him feel like he made some sort of major violation?

Really uncool.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> nice piece of history....I actually think the crank and chain guard is cool....


I agree with Stan on this one. It is a very clean example of an early 80s low-end all terrain bike. When was the last time one was posted on this forum? As much as I love a Bridgestone MB-1 or a slick-tire-shod Klein, they are a dime-a-dozen on this forum. This bike does deserve acknowledgement in the pages of MTB history as much as the Murray Baja found at MOMBAT.

Let's see a show of hands for those who still clicked on this thread even though they knew that this bike was a low-end cheapo.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> Then why even say anything negative at all? If the "argument" in question really has nothing to do with the OP, then why drag him into the fray making him feel like he made some sort of major violation?
> 
> Really uncool.


My first two posts weren't directed to him. My third post was letting him know that he hadn't done anything wrong (well...saying that it's for sale is technically a forum violation, but thats a separate issue).

To be brutally honest...the bike is junk and to say that it is a piece of 'history' is not accurate.

We're all entitled to our own opinions. And my opinion is that of all the features to pick out on that bike, Stan liking the pot metal cranks and cheapo guard is comical.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> To be brutally honest...the bike is junk and to say that it is a piece of 'history' is not accurate.


I said he was sharing a piece of HIS mountain biking history, not stating the bike was a piece of history.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> My first two posts weren't directed to him.
> 
> Then you shouldn't have made them in his post without an explanation...
> 
> ...


 I think the bike does have a certain place in MTB history because of Ross's heavy involvement in early MTB racing and building. I mentioned the guard because he did, Ross did alot of color matching of components back then.

I'm glad I could "amuse" you, I certainly wouldn't want to be an "irritation"


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> I'm glad I could "amuse" you, I certainly wouldn't want to be an "irritation"


Thats great you got my PM reply. I see you;re still on that high horse though. :thumbsup:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm sure glad 'what's it worth' and 'for sale' posts are largely banned. Otherwise, the content here would be so impure.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*junk?*

"To be brutally honest...the bike is junk and to say that it is a piece of 'history' is not accurate."

How is "this" bike not a part of MTB history? Maybe not "this" Ross, but affordable MTBs in general. I bought my first MTB in 1982 or 1983. Back then the LBS had no more than 10 MTBs and three where $$$ Kleins that were hanging on the wall. (How ironic). The other were Ross and maybe Specialized and I don't remember the rest. I bought the Ross on layaway. I was 16 and needed the bike to get to work. At the time i thought that anyone who would pay $2000+ for a bike was nuts. I rode BMX and didn't understand why anyone would buy a bike they couldn't jump off a curb with. I'm was very happy with my cheap entry level $265sh ROSS and would be happy to trade one of my Kleins for it today. It's purpose was FUN, rough transportation. That "junk" got many riders into MTB, who are now have FS, SS, and geared hardtails, support our sport and participate in these forums. I glad i wouldn't afford the Klein back then. I'm sure there are others out there who got into MTB with "junk" bikes. They are the ones who now have Nice muddy Kleins and still love their light trek/Kleins with their ugly welds. I know i do.


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=187659

here's a good Ross thread....Ive got one in there. And yours is a cool bike. Dont listen to the elitists.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

manida said:


> Dont listen to the elitists.


I agree Manida!

Unfortunately this is a common problem I see in many mountain bike circles, let alone the VRC board. Elitism.

So what if the bike is not worth the same as some of those touted here. What counts to me is if you ride it and enjoy it. Someone tell me where does it state in the MTBR rule-book that a bike has to be made by Klein, Breeze, Cunningham, etc., and cost over $xxxx amount of dollars to be considered a worthy part of this board?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I agree that lower end bikes are part of the history of the MTB. This wouldn't be much of a sport today if people who were kids in the 80s (or otherwise couldn't afford top of the line bikes) couldn't have started riding. I started on a Giant AT730, which was a $300-400 bike in 1986 or so, and the enthusiasm built from there. I consider my '91 Rockhopper Comp my first 'serious' bike, but the Giant started it all and is still the only bike I've ever purchased brand new for myself (in my early teens, no less).

My sarcastic comment in the earlier post above was meant to point out that I find it funny that many here are very worried about the 'purity' of this forum, yet every post not deemed 'pure' sparks a lot of replies lately, often posted by the very people so concerned about purity. Generally speaking, if a lower-end bike is posted here:

1) Someone claims the bike doesn't belong
2) Someone claims it's a spam post, WIW post, or both
3) One or more defend the post
4) Someone has to bring Stan into it (regardless of whether the thread has anything to do with him)
5) Stan replies at least once
6) At least a few chime in to discuss why the board exists (like this post), etc.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cegrover,
Thanks for the afternoon laugh....


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

henrymiller1 said:


> I bought my first MTB in 1982 or 1983. Back then the LBS had no more than 10 MTBs and three where $$$ Kleins that were hanging on the wall. (How ironic).


that was either 1985, those were no Kleins or road Kleins as the first Klein MTB came in 1985. but they for sure make great wall hangers 

Carsten


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Generally speaking, if a lower-end bike is posted here:
> 
> 1) Someone claims the bike doesn't belong
> 2) Someone claims it's a spam post, WIW post, or both
> ...


Spot on, spot on.

I especially like the Stan comment. As the great philosopher Homer said, "It's funny cuz its true."

This seems to have become so common, I think First Flight bikes should honor Stan by donating to him their Mountain Goat Escape Goat. It seems that such a thing would be the ultimate in irony. Suddenly, Stan would have a bike worthy of this forum. Imagine that!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

da'HOOV said:


> nice piece of history....I actually think the crank and chain guard is cool....


I posted this before but it might explain my comment above ...'84 Ross Mt Whitney with the blue parts from a Ross Diamond Cruiser. I wish I would have kept the "BMX" style fork from the Cruiser...


----------



## newhollowpointer (Dec 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I see you;re still on that high horse though. :thumbsup:


Well if that aint the pot calling the kettle black.........

I hate to break the news to you Eric, but the forum change has happened and your seemingly endless supply of pointless snide comments will NOT bring back the days of old.

I know you have contributed to this forum in the past (and I respect that) but it is *now* time to post up a bike or shut up.

The _Lord Douchebag_ thing is really getting old, boring and predictible

As a lurker I apologize to everyone else. Perhaps this should have been relegated to a PM as it is very off topic .


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

newhollowpointer said:


> Well if that aint the pot calling the kettle black.........
> 
> I hate to break the news to you Eric, but the forum change has happened and your seemingly endless supply of pointless snide comments will NOT bring back the days of old.
> 
> ...


I don't know. Sounds pretty rough. Rumpfy is entitled to his opinion. When I started riding I never even thought of the cheap bikes at the shops. If I didn't have the money for the best I thought it was pointless to look at the other stuff. I know where he's coming from. Give him a break.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

XR4TI said:


> If I didn't have the money for the best I thought it was pointless to look at the other stuff.


So if you didn't have the money for the "best" you just went without? Did not ride?

Some of us still cannot afford what goes for "the best" in current or even VRC bikes, so I guess that makes us lesser beings since we succumb to purchasing the lower end stuff?


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

XR4TI said:


> . If I didn't have the money for the best I thought it was pointless to look at the other stuff..


Do you apply that same logic to say choosing a car or a dwelling? "Yep, I'll hitchhike if I can't buy that $250,000 Ferrari." "I'll remain homeless since I can't afford the 20,000 sq ft. mansion in the hills."


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> So if you didn't have the money for the "best" you just went without? Did not ride?
> 
> Some of us still cannot afford what goes for "the best" in current or even VRC bikes, so I guess that makes us lesser beings since we succumb to purchasing the lower end stuff?


I've always saved for the bikes. That's what I'm about and will always be. It's a passion I have. Apparently you don't have the same passion.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

cousineddie said:


> Do you apply that same logic to say choosing a car or a dwelling? "Yep, I'll hitchhike if I can't buy that $250,000 Ferrari." "I'll remain homeless since I can't afford the 20,000 sq ft. mansion in the hills."


I wish I could apply that same logic. But when I build a motor or buy a window for the house, I always buy the best. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

XR4TI said:


> I've always saved for the bikes. That's what I'm about and will always be. It's a passion I have. Apparently you don't have the same passion.


You assume I do not save for stuff I get. You also make a jerk statement regarding passion.

You are an elitist my friend, plain and simple. You proved it.

I think the dude who finds happiness on whatever he rides is the passionate one, not the dweeb who sits crying over not having the best.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> You assume I do not save for stuff I get. You also make a jerk statement regarding passion.
> 
> You are an elitist my friend, plain and simple. You proved it.
> 
> I think the dude who finds happiness on whatever he rides is the passionate one, not the dweeb who sits crying over not having the best.


Wow! Who are you? Well if you want to be this way about it. Here it goes. I'll start with this. You are not my friend. If I come off as an elitist, so be it. Although I never thought I was or was ever part of an elitist group. I kinda feel special now. Thank you. I certainly am happy riding any one of my bikes. So I must be passionate. My passion is bikes nothing more, that's all I need, I love them more than most people. It sounds like you're the dweeb sitting and crying over not having the best. I'll end with this. You sound like a child calling people names. Guess what, I don't have time for childish behavior so blow it out your ass.

Rumpfy or bushpig delete this reply if needed.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Bokchoicowboy and XR4TI......step back, cool off, think about what you are doing.....It's just bikes guys


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

cegrover said:


> 1) Someone claims the bike doesn't belong
> 2) Someone claims it's a spam post, WIW post, or both
> 3) One or more defend the post
> 4) Someone has to bring Stan into it (regardless of whether the thread has anything to do with him)
> ...


      :thumbsup:

I like "at least once" the best  ....

but I do and will defend myself when needed....and sometimes when its not needed


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

newhollowpointer said:


> Well if that aint the pot calling the kettle black.........
> 
> I hate to break the news to you Eric, but the forum change has happened and your seemingly endless supply of pointless snide comments will NOT bring back the days of old.
> 
> ...


No sh!t the forum has changed. Thats why all the knowledge and talent packed up and left.

Why would I post up a bike now? I've posted up plenty over the years.

Publicly airing grievances is therapeutic. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

XR4TI said:


> Rumpfy or bushpig delete this reply if needed.


Naw, I'm mostly with you on this one.

I'm an elitist and I don't like seeing crappy bikes. Sue me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> Bokchoicowboy and XR4TI......step back, cool off, think about what you are doing.....It's just bikes guys


Stan, seriously, you're moderator material. I've grown jaded and cynical.

You're here often enough and well liked by everyone but the snobs.

Think I could talk you into taking over the reigns?


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Thanks*

I too post here occasionally, mostly lurk. I do think that this is for all old MTB and not just the POTTS, CUNNINGHAMS and other high end steel that we all want but many cannot afford. So lets take off the gloves and enjoy what is put up to look at. If you don't like it, STFU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> No sh!t the forum has changed. Thats why all the knowledge and talent packed up and left.


Man, this really sucks! I was just talking to a buddy of mine a few weeks back about the forum taking a dive and it was losing it's forefathers. Well it looks like it happened. Thanks everyone for ruining a good thing! F.U.C.K! I'll miss this place.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

XR4TI said:


> Man, this really sucks! I was just talking to a buddy of mine a few weeks back about the forum taking a dive and it was losing it's forefathers. Well it looks like it happened. Thanks everyone for ruining a good thing! F.U.C.K! I'll miss this place.


XR, your talking goofy.... The forum isn't dead, although there are a few "forefathers" that would like you to think that. Don't you find it odd that all of a sudden a few weeks ago certain people stopped posting and commenting...could it be a planned "boycott"? If that's all the passion and loyalty they had for the sport, let them go... I know there are plenty of good people still here that will carry it on.

But if you really think that "all the knowledge and talent packed up and left",that the forum is "ruined" and and you'll "miss this place"...it looks like you've bought into it and have already left. Good luck to you and happy riding...


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Thats why all the knowledge and talent packed up and left..


Really? That might be news to CK and Dee Eight.


----------



## clmrt (Apr 21, 2009)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> I think the dude who finds happiness on whatever he rides is the passionate one, not the dweeb who sits crying over not having the best.


Bingo.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Um yea, but the distinction that is being posited is false. Finding happiness on whatever you ride doesn't necessarily mean that you can't tell (and appreciate) the difference between good bikes and crap. I have spent years riding bikes that I built solely from discarded parts - literally junk bikes - and had a lot of fun on them. That said, seeing a junk bike doesn't give me a booner. Seeing a Cunningham (even a steel one) does, however.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow.

I remember when this place used to be cool. Left unmoderated, things always fall to the lowest common denominator. What a shame.

For the record, Ashtabulas _are_ the lowest common denominator.

This place was supposed to celebrate the what was cool & above average about MTB'ing in the past. Not the history of $89 DUI bikes.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

DWF said:


> This place was supposed to celebrate the what was cool & above average about MTB'ing in the past. Not the history of $89 DUI bikes.


 There you go. Put it in a sticky so everyone is on notice and then Rumpfy and Bushpig can begin deleting all posts that cover low end bikes. Problem solved.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

"For the record, Ashtabulas are the lowest common denominator."

Ouch, I spent a lot of time and money searching for the period correct Ashtabula stem for my Klunker build. Looks good to me though.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> . Thats why all the knowledge and talent packed up and left.


might surprise these folk too....7:30 am, April 29, 2009...

da'HOOV*, JoshD, cegrover, manida, super_stein, laffeaux, Z-Man, halaburt, bushpig, Aemmer, Joe Steel, slacco, richieb, scooderdude, J Ro, misterdangerpants, al415, 415m3, themanmonkey, slowisthenewfast, mrjustin007, hatake, mechagouki, matt07302, floibex, biff1, gte819s, RickD., justone, Cycleshark, timbercomp, nowhereman, colker1, pint, rasumichin, yo-Nate-y, Elevation12,000, holden, clmrt, ameybrook, J_Westy, AG1


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

> Ouch, I spent a lot of time and money searching for the period correct Ashtabula stem for my Klunker build. Looks good to me though.


yeah, I just bought an Ashtabula stem and crankset for my 79 Mongoose Motomag BMX bike.....and Im stoked to finally have the era-correct parts on it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> might surprise these folk too....7:30 am, April 29, 2009...
> 
> da'HOOV*, JoshD, cegrover, manida, super_stein, laffeaux, Z-Man, halaburt, bushpig, Aemmer, Joe Steel, slacco, richieb, scooderdude, J Ro, misterdangerpants, al415, 415m3, themanmonkey, slowisthenewfast, mrjustin007, hatake, mechagouki, matt07302, floibex, biff1, gte819s, RickD., justone, Cycleshark, timbercomp, nowhereman, colker1, pint, rasumichin, yo-Nate-y, Elevation12,000, holden, clmrt, ameybrook, J_Westy, AG1


timbercomp is an idiot.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> XR, your talking goofy.... The forum isn't dead, although there are a few "forefathers" that would like you to think that. Don't you find it odd that all of a sudden a few weeks ago certain people stopped posting and commenting...could it be a planned "boycott"? If that's all the passion and loyalty they had for the sport, let them go... I know there are plenty of good people still here that will carry it on.
> 
> But if you really think that "all the knowledge and talent packed up and left",that the forum is "ruined" and and you'll "miss this place"...it looks like you've bought into it and have already left. Good luck to you and happy riding...


You didn't address my earlier post about being a Moderator.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> might surprise these folk too....7:30 am, April 29, 2009...
> 
> da'HOOV*, JoshD, cegrover, manida, super_stein, laffeaux, Z-Man, halaburt, bushpig, Aemmer, Joe Steel, slacco, richieb, scooderdude, J Ro, misterdangerpants, al415, 415m3, themanmonkey, slowisthenewfast, mrjustin007, hatake, mechagouki, matt07302, floibex, biff1, gte819s, RickD., justone, Cycleshark, timbercomp, nowhereman, colker1, pint, rasumichin, yo-Nate-y, Elevation12,000, holden, clmrt, ameybrook, J_Westy, AG1


hey, looks like a few stopped in to be entertained.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

WOW!! what a great piece of..............



history?


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> You didn't address my earlier post about being a Moderator.


He probably thought it was a joke, just like I did. I guess this means you've accepted the fact that the "good old days" are never coming back.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

crconsulting said:


> WOW!! what a great piece of..............
> 
> history?


You're almost right. Rearrange a few letters and leave the others off,


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cousineddie said:


> He probably thought it was a joke, just like I did. I guess this means you've accepted the fact that the "good old days" are never coming back.


I'm actually totally serious.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I agree with Rumpfy. I think that there has been a change and that Stan "gets it" in a way that I don't.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

whether it was serious or a joke...either way I'm not interested.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool. Now I can post any bike that I find that's old.:thumbsup: I was getting tired of seeing all the nice bikes anyways.

Here is my brand new one, it's called a "Roadmaster" and it's the bike I use to run errands around town. It's pretty sporty and a nice color.

Hopefully you all approve and if you don't, well, go somewhere else. There's a new boss in the playground!

btw, I may not have it for much longer.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Cool. Now I can post any bike that I find that's old.:thumbsup: I was getting tired of seeing all the nice bikes anyways.


Absolutely.:thumbsup: I thought I would out something on Craiglist that fits the new order.

http://topeka.craigslist.org/bik/1141250418.html


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> No sh!t the forum has changed. Thats why all the knowledge and talent packed up and left.


If theyve left because someone posted a crappy Ross, why would anyone care? You click and move along. Whatś made most people leave is the general ´jerky-ness´ that creates this type of thread. You ask everyone to be tolerant of the snide comments from the elders, why not be tolerant and skip a thread once and a while. Everyone happy!


----------



## quinch (Apr 29, 2009)

'87 Mt St Helens
16th birthday present, still riding it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Heard a good suggestion that we change the name from VRC to JBOB (Justa Buncha Old Bikes).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> whether it was serious or a joke...either way I'm not interested.


Thats too bad.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

I was pissed last night. Sorry.

This place used to be a lot of fun and at times it still is (less than more). The thing is to me, it's not about posting good bikes or bad bikes. I like them all. I've spent most of my life around bikes, loving bikes, riding bikes and have serious pride in what I have. It's when, I don't know, the wannabes come along (jealously) and start disrespecting the elders (calling them names and what not) and have no clue who they're talking to.

The crap, piece of sh!t, sh!t bike comment has been here for as long as I know. It's humor and I don't think anything more. People ask about a bike and they get an honest answer. Well now they know and they learn something. Not to look for or buy another of that same bike.

There are some very highly respectable people here, and I'll say it again, the wannabes come in and start disrespecting. Super uncool. When you spend most of your life being a connoisseur then come back and contribute or don't say anything at all or hang out and contribute in a fashionable way. Enough of the, he's got this and I only have this crap and even though I only have this I still know more than everyone here. Well you don't. Sit back and educate yourself before getting in to deep.

I respect everyone here big or small because they have an interest in bikes. But I'm certainly not going to let the small ruin my 30 some years of bike love. The cycling community was never like this. It use to be friendly and awesome bike where can I get one and lets do nothing but talk about bikes all day long. Now it's unfriendly and your bike sucks because I don't have one you *******, let's go out back and I'll kick your ass and steal your bike. Snap out of it people or you will be ignored and you'll think every cyclist is a snob.

I never said this forum was dead or was dying it's just I believe some of the Stars are being driven away and that is sad to see. These guys don't need anyone to screw up what they basically created (VRC).


----------



## quinch (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Cool. Now I can post any bike that I find that's old.:thumbsup: I was getting tired of seeing all the nice bikes anyways.
> 
> Here is my brand new one, it's called a "Roadmaster" and it's the bike I use to run errands around town. It's pretty sporty and a nice color.
> 
> ...


Haha, look at those sh!tty bikes!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, the one in front is so nasty the owner didn't even have to lock it up!


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Yeah, the one in front is so nasty the owner didn't even have to lock it up!


Yeah, I was thinking it was just another one of those 'Oh so boring' look-a-like new carbon fibre bikes. _Fancy that_!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

This place has become somewhat of a train wreck recently. Some time back it was suggested that a "blue collar" section or thread be created. It didn't take, and now we're left with this. Any piece of "Hi-Ten" shi# gets posted up just because it's old.

No offense to the OP. This is the current "acceptable" state of this forum.

The forum is lacking new threads with interesting *Classic Retro Vintage *mountain bikes. That is a fact. It is not lacking, however, a strong contingent of folks who accept the current state.

But, it is entertaining -- so please carry on!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

If everyone on both "sides" would chill out a bit and be a little more acceptive, the forum will work. There is room for us all but we've all gotta respect each other. . Learn from each other, compliment each other, guide each other...and yeah, critique each other. We don't have to like what we see, but we don't have to be azzholes about it either. We've ALL got something to contribute. And we've all gotta start somewhere. 

When I started posting, I did post "crap"...but to me at that time it was cool. I've progressed a lot, learned alot and picked up on some better bikes on my journey. I still pick up the occasional stinker but my tastes have improved because of this forum. Do I have a "Holy Grail"? I don't know, I don't think so. I enjoy finding satisfaction in what comes along. Do I enjoy looking at the Potts', Cunninghams etc? Damn right I do...but they are NOT the only bikes in the world. I also enjoy the Ross's, the Schwinns etc.

That's all it will take to keep this forum going......just respect others choices whether you like them or not. If someone post's something you don't like, maybe offer some guidance instead of a quick putdown. It may be a little harder than the quick answer, but we will ALL profit from it...

It's up to each one of us...is it worth it to you to try?


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

I actually prefer the raw, hard hitting comments. It's more authentic. Otherwise we risk becoming a bunch of politically correct spineless drones. We have enough speech codes in our society. Let's keep VRC a safe haven for freedom of speech.:thumbsup:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not saying we become "pure"...just a little more respectful and understanding of others.

It's just an idea...use it or not, it's up to you.

(BTW...we don't have total freedom of speech here...)


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> I'm not saying we become "pure"...just a little more respectful and understanding of others.
> 
> It's just an idea...use it or not, it's up to you.
> 
> (BTW...we don't have total freedom of speech here...)


You're right. In any case, you should reconsider becoming a mod. You are a better diplomat than many others.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

When you become a Mod, do you get your own set of keys to the corporate (flat black) helicopter?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

So where in the mtbr forums are riders supposed to go to talk about old mtbs if not the VRC forum? I realize that we don't all share the same opinion of what VRC is, but if you don't like a thread, just don't participate in it. The OP made a mistake by mentioning CL but other than that, what's wrong with posting info on a clean early 80's mtb? Whether you like it or not, entry-level mtbs are part of mtb history. And if a bike is still in decent rideable shape after 25 years, I think it deserves not to be called "crap". 

To the OP, if that's your 1st mtb, keep it. You're probably not going to get much cash for it and someday you'll regret having sold it.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

cousineddie said:


> You're right. In any case, you should reconsider becoming a mod. You are a better diplomat than many others.


No reconsideration needed..I'm not interested. Thanx anyway..


----------



## quinch (Apr 29, 2009)

My Ross was my first MTB, but it's only had 22 years of riding


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

I just like how someone started a Ross thread and immediately got bashed. If youre not into old Ross's, then why even open the thread??, let alone post. There's hundreds of other threads in this forum for you folks to be "superior" on.

I happen to dig old Ross bikes-----seriously. Its not like I believe theyre top of the line, but they werent total crap either. Decent.departmentstore.bikes.


----------



## yoeddy (Feb 20, 2006)

manida said:


> I just like how someone started a Ross thread and immediately got bashed. If youre not into old Ross's, then why even open the thread??, let alone post. There's hundreds of other threads in this forum for you folks to be "superior" on.


Agreed. Certain posters can't seem to resist the urge. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, of course, but expressing it with the intent of knocking down others is just BS. You can still be "raw and hard hitting" without being an a$$ to people. Stan's comment was spot on: "I'm not saying we become 'pure'...just a little more respectful and understanding of others."



manida said:


> I happen to dig old Ross bikes-----seriously. Its not like I believe theyre top of the line, but they werent total crap either. Decent.departmentstore.bikes.


The better Ross models were definitely a step up from dept. store bikes. Seeing that St. Helens above made me chuckle. I assembled hundreds of those suckers in the mid 80s.

My first "real" road bike was a Ross Signature 294S with Ishiwata tubing and full Campy. Still have it!


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Whats the diff?*



quinch said:


>


His is black so is mine, I'm sure they peddle alike.

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj198/proto2000/SDC10499.jpg


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Of course, the Breezer is mid 90s, so it's not vintage...


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

What's with the sudden influx of new accounts with very few posts suddenly bashing on the old timers on VRC? That's a little odd.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

My turn.
I feel very few people on this forum, myself included, are NOT guilty of dragging this place into the dumps. Passive aggressive behavior from all sides, ongoing feuds, insults and straight out attacks happen here every flippin day. . Sulking in the corner and not sharing is not going to save this place nor is posting every dime store or Craiglist find you get. This really is like grade school but It won't keep me away, it wont keep me from posting what I've got and I'll still continue to stay away from the "Ross" threads. We are the only ones that can make a difference. If you want quality on this board then bring it. 

Jeff


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

that was either 1985, those were no Kleins or road Kleins as the first Klein MTB came in 1985. but they for sure make great wall hangers

Carsten
OK, My dates/ memory are off. My point is that lower end MTBs got many of us into the sport. Without the non "elites" This forum would not exist. And now many of us can buy nicer bikes, I'm glad some of them are getting out on the trails, and not hanging out.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

henrymiller1 said:


> And now many of us can buy nicer bikes, I'm glad some of them are getting out on the trails, and not hanging out.


Yea, I guess everyone that digs good bikes doesn't ride. Nice logic.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

what was that word?...........chillax?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> what was that word?...........chillax?


People in glass houses...


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*damn that missing ampersand!!*

all those commas in 'vintage, retro, classic' lead folks to believe their post only has to fit one of those categories. it really needs to read 'vintage, retro, & classic'. :thumbsup:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*just an update...*



Rumpfy said:


> . Thats why all the knowledge and talent packed up and left.


I was concerned when this was posted...looks like a pretty good crew for afternoon/early evening on a Monday :thumbsup:

da'HOOV*, mechagouki, zimny, cegrover, phill77, hemlock, alex_sdca, matt07302, Joe Steel, asteele, LQQK, Oregonic, Carsten, IMrider, Sim2u, Rodneyleon, Howley, eastcoaststeve, ericb49, SevenSola, schnegg314, knotslippin, cdeger, misterdangerpants, Oldradioguy2, yoeddy, laffeaux, Radoslaw, DHS, ckevlar, bushpig, hotterdog, Aemmer, northtrack, pete_mcc, toynut, DoubleCentury, super_fly, chequamagon, hairstream, richsto, dubthang, KDXdog, timbercomp, mainlyfats, BrodieFreak, wv_bob, ameybrook, dvo1, jacdykema, Cycleshark

besides another pic of Cindy sounded good.....blood and beer and..........


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Everyone loves to watch a train wreck Stan.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*wow...*



Rumpfy said:


> Everyone loves to watch a train wreck Stan.


Maybe not the best analogy for you to use...as the Moderator, doesn't that make you the engineer of the train?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> Maybe not the best analogy for you to use...as the Moderator, doesn't that make you the engineer of the train?


Haha! Touché!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha! Touché!


The engineer is about to abandon ship. And besides, he doesn't or can't control what is said in the cars. 

Here's me earlier today contemplating the philosophies behind differing vintage bike builds


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodness I wish I was riding my bike at lunch. And yea, Stan, # of lurkers don't mean squat.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

....the three of you are certainly putting out some "interesting" comments lately...It's almost like you're hoping for the "trainwreck" to happen. I hope that's not the case.. or is it? 

....I ask again..let's all work together for the good of the forum...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> ....the three of you are certainly putting out some "interesting" comments lately...It's almost like you're hoping for the "trainwreck" to happen. I hope that's not the case.. or is it?


Its not an instantaneous thing and not something I'm hoping for.

Of course, ones definition of 'train wreck' may differ. For me, a forum full of mediocre bikes lead by people who don't know anything about them is a train wreck. For you, a train wreck could be a handful of bike snobs complaining about mediocre bikes and making fun of others in the process.



da'HOOV said:


> ...I ask again..let's all work together for the good of the forum...


Stop shouting from the sidelines man. I don't get along with you, but I think you can do some good here. You being a moderator, would be for the good of the forum.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> You being a moderator, would be for the good of the forum.


Now I'm convinced this is a joke on Stan.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> ....the three of you are certainly putting out some "interesting" comments lately...It's almost like you're hoping for the "trainwreck" to happen. I hope that's not the case.. or is it?
> 
> ....I ask again..let's all work together for the good of the forum...


funniest thing I've read in a long time

keep stirring stan

why don't you want to be the VRC mod?


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

:removed post:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

how much?


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

let me get some pics up (hopefully by tomorrow) so everyone can see the condition---not that great. The BB def. needs to be gone through completely and possibly replaced....the rims arent that great either and will def. need to be re-laced


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

took pics down....keeping the bike


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

manida said:


> Is anyone interested in an old Ross Frame?


A blatant for sale post! :eekster: Hey MCS, time to lock this one down!


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

:removed post:


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

manida said:


> Is anyone interested in an old Ross Frame? I _think_ its an 83 Mt Hood but could easily be wrong. Its black and comes with the gold UKAI rims (kinda trashed) and a chrome 21.1mm fork. If so, I'll take some pics and post em.


No.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

Kodak EASyshare Z7590.....why do you ask?


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

nevermind.........the douche


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

.....you spammed three separate threads? lame, dude. lame.

wow---even lamer. just noticed that you did the same thing in this very same thread a few months back.
congratulations on today's "Biggest Douch of VRC" award.


----------

